# Walk MS for Our Marie



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

National MS Society - Walk Event:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I've received permission from the Administrators to post this. I have Marie's Blessing.
xoxoxooxoxoxo


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Kerry your a Angel .oxox .


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

This is just awesome, Kerry!! you have a heart of gold. my friend. Luv ya, dear Marie and my beautiful SM family (((hugs)))

Kat


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

That is a beautiful gesture Kerry. My daughter got involved the year after her diagnoses but hasn't participated since. :mellow: I think it's an excellent fundraiser for that horrible illness.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Kerry - thanks so much. I was going to try to do the MS Walk but will be in Paris so instead I just donated through you, in honor of our dear Marie.:chili:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> Kerry - thanks so much. I was going to try to do the MS Walk but will be in Paris so instead I just donated through you, in honor of our dear Marie.:chili:


Thank you, sweetie. I remembered you were going to Paris, that's why I didn't mention it to you.
xoxoxoxoox


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

bump


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

PLEASE donate.
xoxox


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Dearest Kerry ...

I can't thank you enough for being so thoughtful, caring, and loving. 

I had no idea that Kerry and her husband Steve were doing the MS Walk until she surprised me with a phone call (If I recall, last week). 

And, I had no idea, until yesterday, when Kerry phoned me again, that she said she had gotten permission from Yung (without my knowing) ... and, then asked my permission to post on SM. 

To tell the the truth, I was going to ask Kerry not to post on SM. Why? I know others have serious health issues, too. So, why did I give Kerry permission to post. Of course, the MS Walk is for a wonderful cause ... but, I just want everyone to be reminded, too, of the wonderful and unselfish heart Kerry has. 

Kerry and SM ... I just spent so much time writing the story of what has been going on for the past several months ... so, that other SM friends could understand that I am not intentionally ignoring responding to sooooo many threads. I want to support, cheer, and laugh along with you. I feel rude when I can't. Anyway ... 

After writing what has been going on ... and, wanting to make sure all my friends here don't think I've forgotten them ... my thread sent me to sign in AGAIN ... and, lost everything I had written. Kerry even brought it to my attention that the picture on my profile page is lost. And, although I must have the lowest score for submitting pictures ... a message said I had reached the amount of pictures I could upload to SM (something like that)

So, I will try again tomorrow to post another thread.

In the meantime ...

Thank you so much, Yung. I think you know I didn't know Kerry contacted you. 

Kerry, you are another Earth Angel. And, I must tell you ... your voice on the phone even sounds angelic ... really. 

I never, ever asked you to think of me or mention the MS Walk. You are a dear and wonderful friend, whom, although I have not even met you in person, yet ... I will one day. 

I am so grateful for what you are doing. You lift so many spirits and bring light (with the candles, too) into the life of so many people. Bless you. You have a heart of gold.

One more thing that you already know ... but, I want the whole world to know ...

I love you with all my heart, darling Kerry. You are the kind of dear, dear friend who helps others see sunshine on a rainy day. :heart::heart::heart:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

jodublin said:


> Kerry your a Angel .oxox .


You see, I told you so, Kerry. :tender:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

TheMalts&Me said:


> This is just awesome, Kerry!! you have a heart of gold. my friend. Luv ya, dear Marie and my beautiful SM family (((hugs)))
> 
> Kat


I love you, too, Kat. And, please know I haven't been intentionally not responding to your posts. You are one of the dear friends I was writing about.:wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

luvmyfurbaby said:


> That is a beautiful gesture Kerry. My daughter got involved the year after her diagnoses but hasn't participated since. :mellow: I think it's an excellent fundraiser for that horrible illness.


Maggie, you are one of the people I wanted to get in touch with long ago ... I have been diagnosed with BOTH MS and Fibromyalgia. But, I think if you hear my story, you might see how far and successful the new treatments and therapy are helping. Honestly, with-in the past few months, I have come a long way. My spirits and story, I would hope, is uplifting. 

There is sooooo much hope and progress being done as we speak. If you have time, look for my personal thread either tomorrow or this weekend. 

If you would like to PM me ... I would be happy to give you my phone number. Or, visa versa. 

Big hugs to you and your daughter.

Marie


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> Kerry - thanks so much. I was going to try to do the MS Walk but will be in Paris so instead I just donated through you, in honor of our dear Marie.:chili:


Sue, you are another woman that I consider a very special friend. And, another friend whom I have felt bad not being able to post to your threads recently. You always are there for others, despite your busy lifestyle. And, you are someone I hope to meet in person one day. 

Thank you so much, in helping Kerry with the MS Walk. 

I hope you have the most wonderful time in Paris. Enjoy every moment there! You deserve it!

Hugs ...

Marie


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Good luck! You're already 43% there. :aktion033: 

*Nevermind. I just received the email confirmation.

Have a blessed day on Sunday.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Kerry, what a kind thing to do....I just made my donation. I hope you meet your goal!!!!! 


Marie, I think of you often. :grouphug: and hope you're feeling good.


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Wow that is amazing! You ladies are all so sweet to one another and to us newbies. 

My Mom also has MS...chronic progressive. She's in a wheelchair with only limited use/movement of her right arm. I fully support the MS Society and will be walking in my Mom's name this year. And will donate to your walk. 

God Bless, this is a horrible disease and I pray all the time for someone to find a cure. This money goes to funding that, and helps us all get one step closer.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Thank you, my friends. I can always depend on you for inspiration. 

And now, for your listening pleasure, here's a song called shameless. Poor quality, I know. Won't stop me from asking for donations, though. LOL I'm shameless.
xoxoxoxoxoox


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

missiek said:


> Wow that is amazing! You ladies are all so sweet to one another and to us newbies.
> 
> My Mom also has MS...chronic progressive. She's in a wheelchair with only limited use/movement of her right arm. I fully support the MS Society and will be walking in my Mom's name this year. And will donate to your walk.
> 
> God Bless, this is a horrible disease and I pray all the time for someone to find a cure. This money goes to funding that, and helps us all get one step closer.


Kelly ...

Would you mind PM'ing me so that I can make a donation in YOUR mother's name? I would feel honored to help with your MS Walk for your mother. It's best to PM me for that ... so, we don't highjack Kerry's thread for my donation to your Mom. I hope that makes sense on my wording. If not ... let's blame it on the MS! LOL 

After the MS walk ... I will share more of my story. Truly, it's uplifting ... and, I want to help give families like yours hope ... no matter how bad things might seem for your mother right now. I just am trying so hard not to be an influence of any kind with Kerry's wonderful gesture to help ... so, again, I am going to stop writing here for now ... at least until after the MS Walk.

And, yes, there are soooo many wonderful loving souls here on SM. I am glad you are am member .. and, welcome! :heart:

Healing Hugs to your mother and you, Kelly. :grouphug:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> I had no idea that Kerry and her husband Steve were doing the MS Walk until she surprised me with a phone call (If I recall, last week).
> 
> And, I had no idea, until yesterday, when Kerry phoned me again, that she said she had gotten permission from Yung (without my knowing) ... and, then asked my permission to post on SM.
> 
> ...





Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> I love you, too, Kat. And, please know *I haven't been intentionally not responding to your posts.* You are one of the dear friends I was writing about.:wub:


dear Marie, please know that I don't mind that, my friend. If S&C pictures and videos make you *smile*, that is enough and a treat to us ^_^ We luv ya :smootch:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Ok, you didn't like Garth Brooks? Me neither. I can't stomach him. Especially in NY Mets garb. {I'm a major fan}

So now, for your listening pleasure is gorgeous Lenny singing Change:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Our sweet member, Katkoota, emailed me and I just made a donation in her name, and will make one myself.

Kerry - you're a doll. I'm so glad that many others know what I know about you.:wub::wub:

Marie, I admire your strength. Be well.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Our sweet member, Katkoota, emailed me and I just made a donation in her name, and will make one myself.
> 
> Kerry - you're a doll. I'm so glad that many others know what I know about you.:wub::wub:
> 
> Marie, I admire your strength. Be well.


Love you. All 3 of you.
xoxoxoxooxoxox


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

KAG said:


> Ok, you didn't like Garth Brooks? Me neither. I can't stomach him. Especially in NY Mets garb. {I'm a major fan}
> 
> So now, for your listening pleasure is gorgeous Lenny singing Change:
> YouTube - Lenny Kravitz- "Change" with Lyrics


 
Now yer talkin'!


Kerry, I tried to donate earlier today but got confused (for some reason???) but I'll try again.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Did someone say BUMP?


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm trying to entertain you while pleading for donations.

Conan O'Brien and Alec Baldwin are doing in the year 2000. Alec says: Conan and I go out to dinner one night. The next day all the newspapers have me dating Molly Ringwald.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Ok, that was awful. How about this:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Kerry, thanks for posting this and giving us the opportunity to help. Praying you reach your goal!

Linda


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

KERRY ... KERRY ... KERRY ... $25 is left to achieve the goal:chili: I just checked on the site! Your Entertainments with vidz here are paying off, my friend  

I am sure we can all make it :rockon::happy dance:



Bonnie's Mommie said:


> Our sweet member, Katkoota, emailed me and I just made a donation in her name, and will make one myself.
> 
> Kerry - you're a doll. I'm so glad that many others know what I know about you.:wub::wub:
> 
> Marie, I admire your strength. Be well.


Sweet Linda, you are AWESOME!!!! don't know who to go to when i need to use paypal - thanx for the help AND for contributing as well :smootch:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

sophie said:


> Kerry, thanks for posting this and giving us the opportunity to help. Praying you reach your goal!
> 
> Linda


Thank you sweet Linda!!
xoxoxooxoxoxoxooxox


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

I just donated, for Marie, and for my friend Jan who has MS too. She is my neighbour and Mom to Jodi's best friend Benny, and we've gone on one MS walk together. Thank you for walking Kerry, for all of our friends.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Maglily said:


> I just donated, for Marie, and for my friend Jan who has MS too. She is my neighbour and Mom to Jodi's best friend Benny, and we've gone on one MS walk together. Thank you for walking Kerry, for all of our friends.


Thank you, my friend. I'll be praying for Jan.
xoxoxoxooxox


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Yeah baby!! Let's keep the donations coming. 

Here's a favorite of mine, Jerry Lewis. Yes, he's singing for MD, not MS, but the diseases have some similarities.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

just popped to see if you had reached your goal.....:chili::chili::aktion033: YIPPEE!!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Yes, Pat. Thank you, my friend. Yet the fun and games aren't over yet!!! Let's keep it up, guys.

Why is a Policeman smelly sometimes? Because he's on duty. Get it? LOl

I'm available for weddings and bar/bat mitzvahs.
xoxoxoxooxoxoxoxo


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

KAG said:


> Yes, Pat. Thank you, my friend. Yet the fun and games aren't over yet!!! Let's keep it up, guys.
> 
> Why is a Policeman smelly sometimes? Because he's on duty. Get it? LOl
> 
> ...


I don't get it??? of course I will as soon as I send this...


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Maglily said:


> I don't get it??? of course I will as soon as I send this...


Bren, honey. You know I love you. Right? Duty/dooty. Dooty is a synonym for crap, feces, sh it. LOL


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

KAG said:


> Bren, honey. You know I love you. Right? Duty/dooty. Dooty is a synonym for crap, feces, sh it. LOL


holy crap, i've never said 'dooty' before...'doo doo' but not 'dooty'.....must be the language barrier.

i'm here saying 'dooty' over and over thinking, does anyone say that here? 

and with my friday afternoon :smstarz: i'm just too :blink: to make the connection with dooty and doo doo.:brownbag: and since I'm on a roll I'll use this one bec no one ever uses it...and it's cute  
xxoo back at ya.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

KAG said:


> Yes, Pat. Thank you, my friend. Yet the fun and games aren't over yet!!! Let's keep it up, guys.
> 
> Why is a Policeman smelly sometimes? Because he's on duty. Get it? LOl
> 
> ...


Thank you ladies and gentlemen, I'll be here all night. Don't forget to tip your waitress.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Here's some Triumph the Insult Comic Dog. The funniest thing I ever heard Triumph say was to a pregnant woman who was a Star Wars fan. Triumph said to her boy or girl? The lady said boy. Triumph said it will be the first and last time he ever sees female genitalia. LOL


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

_Is it time for a bump? I think so._


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Thanks, Lin. I fell asleep. 
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Here's some Walk On from the Boys of Eire:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

This is a true story. The last time I was sick I called my doctor to see him. His brother, who is his assistant said to me to come in right away. I told him I couldn't. I have to take a shower, take care of my girls, etc. I said to my Dr's brother, what does later in the day look like. {What ever day that was} He said to me "I cannot predict the future. I said to him "how about looking in the f'ing appointment book".


Come on, guys. Please donate to such a wonderful cause.
xoxoxoxo


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

KAG said:


> This is a true story. The last time I was sick I called my doctor to see him. His brother, who is his assistant said to me to come in right away. I told him I couldn't. I have to take a shower, take care of my girls, etc. I said to my Dr's brother, what does later in the day look like. {What ever day that was} He said to me "I cannot predict the future. I said to him "how about looking in the f'ing appointment book".


loool  DAH to Dr's assistant


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

lets see if you can spot the difference in the two bellow pictures. They were taken few minutes apart from each other (this weekend)

Pic 1









Pic 2









Can you see anything different?


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

:wub: it's those sweet munchkins 

.....you certainly live in a beautiful place Kat


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

KAG said:


> This is a true story. The last time I was sick I called my doctor to see him. His brother, who is his assistant said to me to come in right away. I told him I couldn't. I have to take a shower, take care of my girls, etc. I said to my Dr's brother, what does later in the day look like. {What ever day that was} He said to me "I cannot predict the future. I said to him "how about looking in the f'ing appointment book".
> 
> 
> Come on, guys. Please donate to such a wonderful cause.
> xoxoxoxo


 
LOL, you're such a charmer Kerry!

oh, meant to add, for entertainment I think we need to see a video of you singing:aktion033:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm back, in the NY groove. Did you miss me? 
This is one of the best new songs I've heard in a long time. Enjoy.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Or, how about The Grateful Dead from 1980? I was here at the show, 21 and ...free as a bird. Lol I miss Jerry. I took his death extremely hard.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

How can I forget? My Steve has donated $100. Since he's a participant, it's in his name. Marie's Felix is donating $100, by mail. Let's hear it for the boys!!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Just donated. Haven't been home, so I hope I'm not too late.

I love you ladies with all my heart!! :grouphug:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Mine's finally in there too! Thank you for doing this!


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Oh wow! I love you, my friends. Thank you so much!!!
xoxoxoxooxoxox

This next song is so poignant. I love it. "People they come together. People they fall apart. Nothing can stop us now, We all are made of stars".


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I've told this before, so what. It's a cool story. A few years ago we were at the Cuisinart in Anguilla. I'm walking up the path from the beach and here comes Steven Tyler from Aerosmith. OMG, he stopped, we talked, we hugged. I thanked him for so many years of great music. I told him the first live concert I ever saw was Aerosmith in Central Park for the King Biscuit Flower Hour. I was 15, Roy was 16. Steven remembered the show. It was total mayhem. A girl jumped up on stage and ripped his earring out of his ear. He showed me his ripped earlobe. So funny. Steven was a doll. My Steve couldn't image who I was talking to. I said Steven, meet Steven. 

Just for your edification Steven's ass is the size of an envelope. Not a legal size envelope, a letter size. 
xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I was about to go to sleep. Tomorrow's the big day and I've been awake since 2am. I just turned on the tv. The Cardinals just scored a run to tie the Mets 1-1 in the bottom of the 19th. The 19th inning. Yikes.

Thank you all my friends. Good night.
xoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

My walk is complete. I had such a great time doing my mini telethon for such a worthy cause. And, our friend Marie, a sweetheart of a lady. 

It's not to late to donate!!!!!!!!!

This next song is as beautiful today as it was when I first heard it in the 70's. It's dedicated to all of you.
xoxoxoxooxoxoxoxo


----------

